# Anybody know about old cameras?



## mdavenport (Jun 25, 2010)

I picked these two up at an estate sale today for a few dollars each.  I was going to stick them in my "antique" booth for $10 each, until a guy at work said they might be worth a lot more than that.  So I called my buddy who is a professional photographer and collects cameras, and he offered me $100 for the one in the first pic, and said the other was worth $40-$80.  I think he must be sniffing his developing chemicals, so I thought I'd get a second opinion from y'all.  Anyone?


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 25, 2010)

The other one...


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 25, 2010)

Close-up of the lens on the second one...


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 25, 2010)

if you make a quick profit from just one then go for it...puttin the other in your booth will get it out of the house.


----------



## athometoo (Jun 26, 2010)

we always called those brownies down here . hope it helps . sam


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd say the first one is worth between $125.00 to$150.00. Second one is a more common camera $35.00 to $45.00. Thats what I would sell them in my shop for;and I have sold them at those prices.Yours are really clean looking and the bellows look to be in excellent shape.If these were box camera's $10- $15 bucks.But if you find a 00 or 000 box camera you would have a $150.00 to $250.00 camera.


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the price info, Sloughduck.  They really are in almost new condition.  The bellows are perfect on both of them.  Is ebay the best place to sell them, you think?


----------

